# Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. Mai 2014)

Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?
 Wieviel kann ich z.b mit einer Chub Outcast 3,5 Lb  Rute ohne Probleme werfen ?
 Oder sollte ich dann doch eine Spodrute mit 4,5 Lb nehmen ?


----------



## jkc (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Hi, ich habe es schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben. Ich habe schon 220g mit 2,75 Lbs Ruten auf 45-50m geworfen. Die letzten Jahre mit 3 Lbs Ruten sogar bis ca. 65m an 50er Schnur.
Es ist ein rumeiern, aber kaputt ist mir noch nichts gegegangen.
Gewichte um 200g sind bei Flussfischern ja nicht unüblich. Ich kenne die Chubs aber nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## ChrisL89 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Hi, was meinst du mit mehr? Ich hab die outcast als 3,5 pfund version altes und neues Modell.  Ich zieh bei 100g method feeder blei plus teig voll durch und hab keine probleme. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Hallo

 Ich dachte so an 100g bis 200 g 

 Wenn die Strömung schneller ist dann eventuell ach mal 250g

 Dazu gesagt es geht auf Aal im Fluss und ich werfe dann in die Fahrrinne.


 Auf Karpfen versuche ich auch aber nur in Buhnenbereichen.aber da hänge ich unter 100g dran.


 Würde dazu eigentlich eine 6000 Baitrunner passen ?


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*



ChrisL89 schrieb:


> Hi, was meinst du mit mehr? Ich hab die outcast als 3,5 pfund version altes und neues Modell.  Ich zieh bei 100g method feeder blei plus teig voll durch und hab keine probleme.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk





Mit 3,5 lbs solltest du das auch bequem können. 
Je nach Rute Material und Qualität sollten pro lbs 25-35 gr Wg als normales WG angesehen werden.
Hinzu kommt noch die Wurfmethode. Höhere Gewichte können grundsätzlich geworfen werden. Die Beschleunigung beim Werfen muss dementsprechend vorsichtig durchgeführt werden. Eine geeignete Schlagschnur wird vorausgesetzt.


----------



## addicted (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Wie Angler999 schon sagte, es kommt auf die Aktion der Ruten, Entfernung, Wurftechnik und Schnurart an. Schlagschnur vorschalten und einfach ausprobieren.

Man kann im Nahbereich auch 3lbs Ruten als Spodruten benutzen. Englische Spodruten haben oft auch nur 3.5lbs-4lbs.


----------



## Katteker (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*



addicted schrieb:


> Wie Angler999 schon sagte, es kommt auf die Aktion der Ruten, Entfernung, Wurftechnik und Schnurart an. Schlagschnur vorschalten und einfach ausprobieren.
> 
> Man kann im Nahbereich auch 3lbs Ruten als Spodruten benutzen. Englische Spodruten haben oft auch nur 3.5lbs-4lbs.


 
Richtig. Mit ganz deutlicher Betonung auf ENTFERNUNG und WURFTECHNIK.

Wenn man das Gewicht nur 10-20m vor die Füße schlenzt kann man natürlich mit dem Gewicht höher gehen, als wenn man voll durchzieht.

Ich werf mit ner 3lb Karpfenrute öfters 100g+mittleren Köfi auf geschätzte 30m problemlos. Langsam und weit von hinten durchziehen, nicht ruckartig beschleunigen. Allerdings wird die Rute dann beim Wurf schon recht rund. Angst vorm Bruch hab ich da aber noch lange keine, da geht noch mehr.

Einfach testen und langsam steigern. Man fühlt und sieht doch auch, wenn die Rute überlastet ist.


----------



## Seele (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Man entwickelt mit der Zeit ein Gefühl für seine Ruten, dann kann man auch gerne mal mehr werfen. Sollte es aber naütrlich nicht übertreiben. 
200g werfe ich an einer 3lbs Rute ohne Bedenken, nur ziehe ich da halt nicht voll durch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Man fühlt und sieht doch auch, wenn die Rute überlastet ist.


Und spätestens, wenn mans auch hört, isses zu spät...
:q:q

Ich denke auch, dass man sich da rantasten kann.

Und da die WG/Aktions-Angaben eh nach mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Kriterien "ermittelt" (geraten? gewürfelt?) werden, wie man an vielen Berichten immer wieder feststellen kann, bei denen Ruten sehr viel mehr oder sehr viel weniger vertragen, bleibt eh nix über, als sich ranzutasten...


----------



## Trollwut (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Ich feuer mit meinen 3 lbs Rutn 142g unter Vollspannung durch die Gegend. So ca. 120m komm ich damit (Grob geschätzt)
Hat allerdings auch lang genug gedauert bis ich mich das getraut hab


----------



## murmeli1965 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Die Outcast 13 ft. 3,5lb verträgt ohne Probleme bei vollem Durchziehen 180 Gramm (140m).
Die höchsten Weiten erziele ich allerdings mit 128 Gramm (170m).

Gruß Oldi


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Im Angelladen wurde mir die Spod Rute emfohlen da ich fast nur auf Aal mit 100 bis 200g in der Strömung angele.
Auf die Dauer soll das eine 3,5 LB Rute nicht mit machen und ich habe noch nichts über die 3,5Lb Rute  so richtig lesen können.
 Ich muss eigentlich nur 20 bis 30 Meter raus.
 Sagen wir mal im Durchschnitt ständig 150g.
Bin aber immer noch unschlüssig ob das die richtige Entscheidung war weil ich ja ab und zu auch auf Karpfen angeln möchte


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Hi, also 20-30m mit 150g schafft meiner Meinung nach so gut wie jede 2,75er Karpfenrute. Eine 3,5 Lbs Rute bringt sowas schon in Richtung 100m, je nach Modell/Aktion und Werfer. 
Hoffe Du liegst mit Deiner Rute richtig.

Grüße JK


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Die Outcast 13 ft. 3,5lb verträgt ohne Probleme bei vollem Durchziehen 180 Gramm (140m).
> Die höchsten Weiten erziele ich allerdings mit 128 Gramm (170m).
> 
> Gruß Oldi


 


 Also ich will ja eine 12ft Rute 
 Die Frage ist halt nur wenn eine Rute für 100g ausgelegt ist und sie mit einen größeren Blei bricht ,gibt es ja keine Garantie oder ? 
 Ist die LB Angabe das Maximalgewicht ?


 Welche Schnur würdet ihr zum Karpfen und Aalangeln im Fluss nehmen ?


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Da gibt es ja auch ein Chub Marker mit 3,75 Lb .

 Die ist doch bestimmt auch was |bigeyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*



> Ist die LB Angabe das Maximalgewicht ?



Das ist die Angabe zur jeweiligen Testkurve der Rute und daher keine "echte" Wurfgewichtsangabe.


----------



## Tim89 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Hey,

also da ich selbst auch immer im Fluss fische werden meine Karpfenruten auch ordentlich geschunden. Momentan habe ich meine beiden "alten" Anaconda Base mit 3,5 lbs dazu ne 8000 Baitrunner US für Vater Rhein...und die ertragen schon ne ganze Weile 160g als WG...auch die 180g halten die aus... hab ne 40er Mono drauf und das langt alle mal für Aal und Karpfen...
Ist aber wie schon oben gesagt auch ne Sache wie man damit Auswirft...

LG


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Servus.
Nur mal so als Frage warum nimmst nicht ne Feederrute ?
Ich habe für den Einsatz in der Donau bei starker Strömung ne Balzer Feeder Ace Barbe mit 4,3m und 280gr Wurfgewicht dazu die Zammataro 9600 Rolle mit ner 15er Geflochtenen und 35er Schlagschnur. Damit donnere ich nen 200gr Korb mit Futter mitten in die Strömung wo die dicken Barben sitzen und hab seither null Probleme.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## mantikor (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

spro-berti bovens big river pelletfeeder ! 250gr wg oder heavy feederruten !


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Servus.
Die Spro big River hab ich auch ist sogar mit 300gr angegeben traue ich der Rute aber auf keinen Fall zu höchstens 200gr.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## addicted (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Man kann auch Spodruten zum Fischen mit schweren Gewichten oder auf Waller erfolgreich einsetzen...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Hallo
Also ich denke ich habe mich nun entschlossen.
Ich werde in Sachen Blei Abstriche  machen .
Ich werde dann zur 3,5 Lb Karpfen tendieren.
Der Grund ist ich will ja auf Aal im Fluss und auf Karpfen angeln.
Ich denke mal es wird eine Chub oder Fox werden.
Die größeren Gewichte muss ich ja nur 10 bis 30 Meter werfen.
Und was ich jetzt so gehört habe können die Ruten schon mal 150 g ohne zu Zicken werfen.
Ich denke mal das hält die Rute schon aus.
Ein weiterer Grund ist das die Bisserkennung mit einer Spod Rute auf einen Dreibein gleich Null ist.
Ein wenig Drill wenn es auf Karpfen geht sollte damit auch drin sein.
Ich hoffe das war nun die richtige Wahl


----------



## Thomas83 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Hi,



> Die Outcast 13 ft. 3,5lb verträgt ohne Probleme bei vollem Durchziehen 180 Gramm (140m).
> Die höchsten Weiten erziele ich allerdings mit 128 Gramm (170m).



Währe dann ja der Tschechische Weitwurfrekord gebrochen!
Nicht schlecht...!

Sry., aber ich halte solche Aussagen für etwas überzogen!
Es kommt immer auf die Ruten an!
Ein 13' 3.5Lbs Free Spirit E-Class Blank ist mit 150-160g schon gut am Limit! Einen PVA Sack mit dem Gewicht, in dem sich ein 78g Blei befindet, werfe ich auf max. 80m! Mit 120g komm ich aktuell auf 100m mit akzeptabler Genauigkeit. 120m sind lt. Google Earth drin... dann aber mit der dementsprechenden Streuung!

Im Fluss werfe ich 170g Bleie auf gute 50-60m... dann vorsichtig und ohne zu reißen! Können die Ruten ganz gut ab.
Ideales Wurfgewicht, für mein Empfinden, wo sich die Ruten noch komplett aufladen ist zwischen 90 und 120g! Bei 120g läd sich die Rute dann aber schon komplett bis in das Handteil auf!

Ich denke auch, für die genannten Zwecke empfiehlt sich eine Heavy Feeder oder eine deutlich schwere Grundrute mit sensibler Spitze.

Gruß Thomas

P.S.: Auch eine Brandungsrute zeigt einen Aal-Biss an!


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*



Thomas83 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, für die genannten Zwecke empfiehlt sich eine Heavy Feeder oder eine deutlich schwere Grundrute mit sensibler Spitze.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Jepp,sehe ich auch so.Vernünftige Haevy Feederrute und gut ist.
Wenn der Drill dann auch noch Spass machen soll :q, würde ich von den brettharten  Besenstielen aber abstand nehmen.
Wenn du gut 160g werfen kann ist gut.
Ich fische selber auch im Rhein und höre bei 160g
max auf.
Erstens habe ich dann eh ein Krallenblei drauf ,was wieder Bleigewicht spart und zweitens schlägt das Bleigewicht, Futterkorb  auch nicht so imens wenn der Fisch mal bockt.
Dieses schlagen vom schweren Blei hätte auch wieder zur Folge das dir mehr Fische aussteigen.


----------



## pike33 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wieviel Wurfgewicht vertragen die Karpfenruten mehr ?*

Hallo

wer hat erfahrung mit Mk3 2.75lbs


----------

